# gentian violet toxic?



## quiero a mi bebe (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello, I am bfeeding my 7 week old baby and we have had thrush for almost a month! we have done 2 weeks of nystatin and canesten on my nipples and we still have it. I bought some gentian violet today all excited to get rid of this and the pharmacist told me it can be toxic but didn't know much more. So i was wondering how I should go about treating this with gentian violet. How to apply it and how many times a day for how many days? Any input would be awesome!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Dr Jack Newman has an excellent handout on gentian violet. I used it once a day (just before bed) on my nipples for 1 week and it worked really well. HERE is the info sheet with the exact instructions. (Gentian violet, like many medications and herbal remedies, can be toxic in higher doses. I only use 1%, I would never use it more than 1 time a day and never for more than 1 week at a time.)


----------

